# Selling a plow!!



## RJsnow (Jun 16, 2018)

lowblue:Selling my MVP3 4 year old V-plow great shape just upgrading!! Message me if interested!! In the 11741 area


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I’ll give you a dollar.


Welcome to the internet, the best (only way) you’ll sell that on this site is if you post pictures of it and a price


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

And to save others the Google search, that's in NY


----------



## RJsnow (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> And to save others the Google search, that's in NY


Is Kansas City area in Missouri or Kansas?
Usually lower zip codes are on the east side of the country and higher ones as you go west.
Eg.
You'll see zips that start with 0 in NE, and 9 in Cali


----------



## RJsnow (Jun 16, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

too heavy for my beater, some new edges and it would make an awesome plow


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice plow, since you can't figure out what you want for it would $1500.00 buy it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'll give you a dollar.
> 
> Welcome to the internet, the best (only way) you'll sell that on this site is if you post pictures of it and a price





FredG said:


> Very nice plow, since you can't figure out what you want for it would $1500.00 buy it?


I'll split the difference, 750.00.


----------



## RJsnow (Jun 16, 2018)

FredG said:


> Very nice plow, since you can't figure out what you want for it would $1500.00 buy it?


3600$


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

RJsnow said:


> 3600$


 Thank You.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is Kansas City area in Missouri or Kansas?
> Usually lower zip codes are on the east side of the country and higher ones as you go west.
> Eg.
> You'll see zips that start with 0 in NE, and 9 in Cali


Good to know.

I try to avoid BOTH Kansas City KS and Kandas City MO like the plague.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

RJsnow said:


> 3600$


Is that the zip code ?


----------



## RJsnow (Jun 16, 2018)

1olddogtwo said:


> Is that the zip code ?


No the lowest I'll sell my plow for thank you all for The welcome sorry for the mix up new member!!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

RJsnow said:


> No the lowest I'll sell my plow for thank you all for The welcome sorry for the mix up new member!!


People just get bored if it's not snowing.

Good luck with the sale


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Is this still available?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

He was in New York dude. Look on FB Marketplace in the Milwaukee or Chicago area, there was two newer ultramount 2 mvps for around 5k each.


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks cjames!


----------

